# Front Plate Bracket??



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

(I posted this over at the 3 forum also but maybe you guys have a more definitive answer?)

I've read a few threads about this topic and I am hoping you guys can help me out. I've read that some cars get the front license plate bracket installed at the dealer after the cars get trucked in from the VPC. I've read they get installed at the VPC. I've read they get installed at the factory in Munich. I picked up my car last month in Munich and noticed that the front (usa) licence plate braket was installed but I wasn't sure if the two bottom screws were drilled into the bumper. I called my dealer's parts department and placed an order for the front bumper trim so I can replace the front bracket and give my car a clean look in the front with the replacement strip. Here is what I ordered:

http://www.bavauto.com/shop.asp?HC1...=2004&HCM=325Xi

My question is... Given the pics below, can you tell me if there are holes already drilled into my bumper below the trim? My dealer and parts department really have no idea if cars come in pre-drilled or if they get drilled by the Service department or what.

If so, how can I plug up those holes? I'm pretty bummed if the bumper is already drilled with holes because in Pennsylvania a front license plate is not required so I was hoping to keep the front bracket-free.

Here a couple of pics but it is kinda hard to tell. Your opinions are appreciated.


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

Wouldn't it be nice if the European front plate could be attached with velcro. Take off the plate at night and reinstall when you are driving the car. It would avoid the holes and allow one to attach a US plate bracket when the car is shipped to back.


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

solsurfr said:


> My question is... Given the pics below, can you tell me if there are holes already drilled into my bumper below the trim? My dealer and parts department really have no idea if cars come in pre-drilled or if they get drilled by the Service department or what.


No, there is no need to drill any holes on sedans, and noticing that you have a 325Xi, there won't be any holes in the bumper. Its just a trim piece that gets replaced, that's all.


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

Does the "no holes" also apply to the 545? I hope so . . .


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

gek330i said:


> No, there is no need to drill any holes on sedans, and noticing that you have a 325Xi, there won't be any holes in the bumper. Its just a trim piece that gets replaced, that's all.


So, the front bracket installed on the front trim is just hanging down? The bottom screws are not bolted onto the bumper? That would be awesome if that is the case. From my pics, it looks like the front trim is bolted on to the bumper? But i'm not sure.


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

solsurfr said:


> So, the front bracket installed on the front trim is just hanging down? The bottom screws are not bolted onto the bumper? That would be awesome if that is the case. From my pics, it looks like the front trim is bolted on to the bumper? But i'm not sure.


No holes on you bumper. Don't worry. The plate screws to the bracket, not the bumper. The bracket may look bolted to the bumper, but it is just very flush to it.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

gek330i said:


> No holes on you bumper. Don't worry. The plate screws to the bracket, not the bumper. The bracket may look bolted to the bumper, but it is just very flush to it.


THanks. Sorry to be so paranoid but reading various threads on this makes this topic quite confusing.


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Hve you seen this? http://www.my330i.com/mod1.php 
Courtesy of my330i.com


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

gek330i said:


> Hve you seen this? http://www.my330i.com/mod1.php
> Courtesy of my330i.com


This is awesome. Exactly what I was looking for! Thanks for the link!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> My question is... Given the pics below, can you tell me if there are holes already drilled into my bumper below the trim? My dealer and parts department really have no idea if cars come in pre-drilled or if they get drilled by the Service department or what.
> 
> If so, how can I plug up those holes? I'm pretty bummed if the bumper is already drilled with holes because in Pennsylvania a front license plate is not required so I was hoping to keep the front bracket-free.


 I changed out my my license plate trim to the plain strip last month. There are holes already drilled into the bumper to help support the bottom side of the license plate bracket.  The good news is that you will not be able to see them unless lay on the ground and look up. :thumbup: The holes are on the return (horizontal plane) of lower air intake. The bracket is supported with 2 retaining trim studs you just pull out. None of the license plate screws penetrate the bumper, only the bracket, even the German temp plates use the USA screw pattern. From the front you will get a clean look. 

Here is my DYI post on how to replace the trim.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> I changed out my my license plate trim to the plain strip last month. There are holes already drilled into the bumper to help support the bottom side of the license plate bracket.  The good news is that you will not be able to see them unless lay on the ground and look up. :thumbup: The holes are on the return (horizontal plane) of lower air intake. The bracket is supported with 2 retaining trim studs you just pull out. None of the license plate screws penetrate the bumper, only the bracket, even the German temp plates use the USA screw pattern. From the front you will get a clean look.
> 
> Here is my DYI post on how to replace the trim.


THanks, so there are holes but just not thru the bumper. Great. I just couldn't imagine why a dealer would just drive screws into a bumper and immediately damage it when there is a chance that a front plate isn't required?? :dunno:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

CapeBimmer said:


> Does the "no holes" also apply to the 545? I hope so . . .


Sorry, the E60 545 design does NOT have a replacement trim piece. Thru ED they MUST install front license plate bracket, and thus ....

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

*Ahhh!!! Two Holes!!!!*

Talked to Joern this morning... The good news is my car has arrived at Passport!!! The bad is that there are 2 holes drilled into the bumper!!! He was 99% sure when he looked and is going to send me digital pics. I'm pretty bummed about this but I guess it comes with the territory. He told me that either Munich or the VPC could've done this and that most likely I picked it up with the front bracket already attached to the bumper. He was surprised to find out that some of you didn't have this problem???


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

solsurfr said:


> He was surprised to find out that some of you didn't have this problem???


Please post the pics when you get them.
I am the one who is surprised that you may have the holes in the bumper.
Only the coupes have that problem. On the sedans, it is a strip that clips on the front bumper. Why was there a need to drill holes then?
I'm willing to bet that the guy is just confused about the coupe/sedan thing.
I still say not to worry until you see it for sure.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

gek330i said:


> Please post the pics when you get them.
> I am the one who is surprised that you may have the holes in the bumper.
> Only the coupes have that problem. On the sedans, it is a strip that clips on the front bumper. Why was there a need to drill holes then?
> I'm willing to bet that the guy is just confused about the coupe/sedan thing.
> I still say not to worry until you see it for sure.


I'm surprised too. From the pics I posted earlier, it looks like the bracket might be bolted to the bumper? He said there are screws in the bottom two holes of the bracket which suggests that it was bolted into the bumper. I'm thinking maybe those screws attach to another part of the bracket itself and not the bumper? He said that he was 99% sure that he was right in that they were bolted to the front bumper. I don't know. I'm pretty disappointed though....


----------



## remington (Jul 3, 2003)

I have an 03 325i and it had holes drilled in to support the front plate bracket. I removed the bracket and replaced it with the european trim, a $15 part at the dealer. The holes are still there, but I mean they are tiny, and who is going to care about them. I wouldn't spend more than about 5 seconds worrying about this.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

remington said:


> I have an 03 325i and it had holes drilled in to support the front plate bracket. I removed the bracket and replaced it with the european trim, a $15 part at the dealer. The holes are still there, but I mean they are tiny, and who is going to care about them. I wouldn't spend more than about 5 seconds worrying about this.


Joern called me back and confirmed with me that, in fact, the bracket is screwed into the bumper  . He also said that he's seen cars that come in with the bracket not screwed in and also like mine where it is definitely screwed in. He read this thread and laughed and said, "I'm sorry Carlos, you are "screwed" " haha... anyway, it might not be a big deal. If anything, I'll see if I can get the holes plugged up. From the look of the bracket hole, the screws may be big, I dunno... Anyone know where I can get such a part for this?


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

How can you get your car so quick after ED? Where are you in the states?

I think I picked up at Munich before you did, and my car is still on boat now, I heard it will dock on 3/26, which two more days. Then I don't know how long after that my car will be at dealer. BTW, I am in CA.

eel


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

eelnoraa said:


> How can you get your car so quick after ED? Where are you in the states?
> 
> I think I picked up at Munich before you did, and my car is still on boat now, I heard it will dock on 3/26, which two more days. Then I don't know how long after that my car will be at dealer. BTW, I am in CA.
> 
> eel


Do you mean 2/26? Yah, this all moved quite fast . I dropped off on 1/26 and it arrived at the dealer yesterday. Not bad, eh?


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> Do you mean 2/26? Yah, this all moved quite fast . I dropped off on 1/26 and it arrived at the dealer yesterday. Not bad, eh?


Yes, I mean 2/26. I droped off on 1/20. The boat set sail on some where around 1/30. I think our cars were probably on the same boat. And they stopped by east cost, then continued on to west cost.

How long after your car arrive the port to arrive your dealer? The wait is painful

eel


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

RayC1 said:


> I'll try the plugs, hope for the best, and post any significant conclusions. Maybe I'll move to a state that requires a front plate at some point.
> Thx!
> Ray


Good call. They aren't perfect buy they are good enough to look like they are "suppose" to be there. It took some getting use to but eventually you realize that there are more important things to worry about with your car. If it fits good and is pretty close to flush, then you should be okay. If you want to spend the bucks to get it perfect, you can do that too i guess.

Post pics if you can!


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Why not just stick a nice BMW (Or whatever) plate on the holder and not worry about the holes?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> Why not just stick a nice BMW (Or whatever) plate on the holder and not worry about the holes?


 BMW's with clean noses look better. :bigpimp:

Check out this picture of the Houston Bimmerfest Get Together earlier this month. How many front license plates do you see? (They are required here in TX).


----------



## RayC1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Sorry it's been a while to post the results of my "bumper-plugging". As I feared, the top hole location right in the groove means that the plug looks less like it belongs, but I still feel that the result is way better than a front license plate/holder. Perhaps a complete repaint of the bumper would be the optimum, but the cost and risk eliminate that. Only if you're really looking for the plugs do you see them.

I did have to drill the holes out slightly (7/32") and removed the excess material from the previous self-tapping screws.

In the pic you can see that I actually had SIX blemishes: there are two tiny "pips" that I'm just going to leave alone.

BTW: my battery failed completely the other day. Maybe too much showing off the remote top up/down without the engine running, but even so, the battery should have charged up again. The dealer told me that the battery was "bad". Seems strange?

Nevertheless, this is a beautiful car. It drives like a dream and I've polished it now and it's a real head-turner!


----------

